# Marx/AML Harvey and Willard



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Years ago, I bought some American Line (AML) Harvey and Willard HO slot cars. My understanding is the AML cars were produced from the Marx molds, so they are really Marx bodies.

Did the Marx cars come with drivers? There is no driver with the AML cars, but I can see a slot where (probably) a driver head should be inserted. The only pictures of these cars I saw online show the cars without drivers.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

The original Marx Harvey and Willard HO slot cars did come with drivers. I assume that the AML versions deleted the drivers to save on cost. Most of the earlier AML ones were scavenged for their chassis as I'm pretty sure they had Tuff Ones T-jet chassis underneath them for most of their run under the American Line reissues. This was due to the fact that the Tuff Ones chassis has wider wheels and tires to fit with the Indy style bodies. Possibly later issues used other chassis that REH had in their warehouse.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

FullyLoaded said:


> The original Marx Harvey and Willard HO slot cars did come with drivers. I assume that the AML versions deleted the drivers to save on cost. Most of the earlier AML ones were scavenged for their chassis as I'm pretty sure they had Tuff Ones T-jet chassis underneath them for most of their run under the American Line reissues. This was due to the fact that the Tuff Ones chassis has wider wheels and tires to fit with the Indy style bodies. Possibly later issues used other chassis that REH had in their warehouse.


 Thank you for that confirmation. I'd like to find a driver for the few I have in the display case. I'm sure there is something out there which will work.

You are correct about the Tuff Ones chassis. Years ago I made a road trip to REH and purchased (what I believe were) the few remaining Harveys because they appear to have Tuff Ones chassis. I haven't used any of them, but just from external examination they have the wider rear axle and the Tuff Ones crown gear. They came with unattached regular rear hubs as I guess REH ran out of the wider Tuff Ones rears. I need to check the armature to see if they are true Tuff Ones.

Joe


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe that they had to remove the tuffones rear wheels and replace them with standard narrow wheels to clear the wide body by using the wide tuffones rear axel.
the body may work better with a tjet hotrod chassis and wheels


----------

